# DIY Boiler Repair Gone Bad



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess he might not try this again... 



> *West Hartford Man Tried To Cut Off His Own Arm*
> 
> _By CHRISTINE DEMPSEY and JULIE STAGIS Hartford Courant,_ WEST HARTFORD — — Jonathan Metz was on the wet floor of his basement for two days, his left arm wedged under a furnace.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its like something right of a horror movie.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like how they're praising his skill and will to live and seem to have forgotten the dumb moves that got him in the situation in the first place. What a great guy! :thumbup:







Paul


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

He would make it thru a SAW movie forsure


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I liked the part about drinking water that leaked out of the boiler... :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It's amazing what a human being will do for their own survival, when their life is on the line.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea...
Even more amazing to see what they will go through to save paying a $150 service call...:laughing:


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, not without 'some' sympathy for the guy, but...

Here's a marketing tip...

Copy the article, put something to the effect of "Next time call your plumber" on it and send it out to your customers.

Not trying to be cold, but seriously? This should stand as an excellent resource for getting people's attention to the dangers of DIY, and knowing when to make that call!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Mongrel said:


> Hey, not without 'some' sympathy for the guy, but...
> 
> Here's a marketing tip...
> 
> ...


 Post it at the DIY site in bold.:laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It's amazing what a human being will do for their own survival, when their life is on the line.


No, It's amazing want they will endure to keep from calling a professional.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well while he was in the hospital some company showed up and gave him a brand new one to replace the boiler the fire department spread apart with their jaws of life...

Free of charge...

He's gonna get a fake arm...

Yep this is all true:whistling2:


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Well while he was in the hospital some company showed up and gave him a brand new one to replace the boiler the fire department spread apart wit their jaws of life...
> 
> Free of charge...
> 
> ...



I saw that, too....It's HOP (Heating Oil Partners,LLP.)

They're the largest oil heating/service company in the state.

As well as replacing the boiler, they're going to collect money for the prosthetic arm..

Marketing, marketing, marketing........they wouldn't let this crisis go to waste...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wasn't going to list their name to help with their marketing efforts...:laughing:

_On a side note... Eddie Perez the crooked mayor of Hartford is resigning after being convicted on 5 of 6 corruption charges...._


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess the they may have spent a little too much on marketing. They recently filed for Chapter 11.

http://www.allbusiness.com/buying-exiting-businesses/exiting-a-business-bankruptcy/4086062-1.html


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

markb said:


> I guess the they may have spent a little too much on marketing. They recently filed for Chapter 11.
> 
> http://www.allbusiness.com/buying-exiting-businesses/exiting-a-business-bankruptcy/4086062-1.html


I was wondering why they changed the logo on their trucks.....thought they were trying to promote biofuel.....

Trust me, mentioning them or not makes no difference. They had a huge article on the front page of the Hartford Courant.

Making out someone to be a hero when they aren't is wrong....but using the media to capitalize on your gross sales.....tacky.

This is strictly my opinion mind you.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

trick1 said:


> Trust me, mentioning them or not makes no difference. They had a huge article on the front page of the Hartford Courant.


Nah Nobody reads that fish wrapper anymore...

I stopped delivery years ago...:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I liked the part about drinking water that leaked out of the boiler... :laughing:


I think I would almost rather cut my arm off, than drink boiler water...Oh wait, he did both....:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Are we talking a true boiler? Or just a big water heater? Rusty water, sure. Actual boiler water (as in a steam system), no way 



Airgap said:


> I think I would almost rather cut my arm off, than drink boiler water...Oh wait, he did both....:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"I'll show them high dollar plumbers, I aint payin an arm and a leg for no boiler repair"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I saw a press conference that the guy gave on tv. He sat with his surgeon during it. I understand it was a cast iron sectional hot water boiler. 

Steam boilers are chemically treated on a frequent basis, to prevent/control scale buildup. If he drank water from a steam boiler, he would not be around, at all.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://articles.latimes.com/2010/jun/17/nation/la-na-amputated-arm-20100617


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is all the links from the local Hartford Fishwrapper...

http://www.courant.com/community/west-hartford/hc-west-hartford-stuck-0610-20100610,0,2992626.story

http://www.courant.com/news/local/statewire/hc-ap-ct-trappedinfurnacejun11,0,1181296.story

http://www.courant.com/community/west-hartford/hc-west-hartford-stuck-0612-20100611,0,4368885.story

http://www.courant.com/news/local/statewire/hc-ap-ct-trappedinfurnacejun13,0,1312370.story

http://www.courant.com/community/west-hartford/hc-west-hartford-metz-0614-20100613,0,4307961.story

http://www.courant.com/community/west-hartford/hc-jonathan-metz-arm-stuck-0614,0,7859944.story

http://www.courant.com/community/we...ord-metz-fund-0616-2-20100615,0,3305072.story

http://www.courant.com/news/nation-world/sns-ap-us-trapped-in-furnace,0,5215757.story

http://www.courant.com/community/west-hartford/hc-jonathan-metz-0616,0,939659.story

I say spare the ink just give him a Darwin Was Right Award...

What kind of idiot would microwave a lobster....:whistling2:

What kind of idiot would save a $150 service call on a boiler cleaning...:whistling2:

What kind of idiot would amputate his own arm after getting it stuck in a boiler...:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe he can get a job as a surgeon's apprentice performing amputations. His resume will be hard to top!! :thumbsup:


----------



## irplumber (Aug 1, 2010)

hartford loop hehe


----------

